# Mac Excel VBA Programming



## ktwdallas (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm trying to find a Mac equiv. to a problem I have now that I've migrated from Windows. I have some Excel spreadsheets that contain a macro (posted below) that downloads a web page via HTTP. It's using built-in Windows sockets to do that, and the rest of the macro parses out stuff in the spreadsheet.

Now that I'm the Mac, the macro doesn't work because it's expecting technology that isn't there. TCP/IP is integrated into the Mac that there's got to be some way to tap into that from Excel VBA so I can rewrite this macro, but after searching for hours on the 'net, I'm very frustrated. Can anyone point me to a sample code snippit or any help on how to convert this to work in OS X?

Kris

EpisodeGuidePath = "http://epguides.com/OliverBeene/"
Set http = CreateObject("msxml2.xmlhttp")
sURL = EpisodeGuidePath
http.Open "GET", sURL, False
http.send
sHtml = http.responsetext
Set stream = CreateObject("adodb.stream")
stream.Type = 1 'binary
stream.Open
stream.write http.responseBody
stream.savetofile "epguide.txt", 2 'create/overwrite
stream.Close


----------



## chornbe (Mar 8, 2005)

I would shell and use curl or wget


----------



## ktwdallas (Mar 9, 2005)

Do you have sample code on how you would do that from inside Excel?


----------

